
Blend Secures $40M from Founders Fund for Data-Driven Mortgages - eugeneiiim
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/blend-secures-40-million-series-123000446.html
======
geoffwoo
congrats to eugene and the blend team! have seen them come a long way :)

